# 612 - what does this mean?



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Last night I was watching TV via my 722 when around 8 pm I glanced at my 612 and noticed it was on. No timers were set for last night. So naturally I checked it out. It was rebooting.

To make a long story short after forcing the guide to update, I checked out the system info details screen - I'm talking about this screen:








Value 3 read 29. I have never seen a double digit number on any value, much less one over 4. But everything seem to be working, so I let it do its overnight update to see what happened.

This morning everything was working, the update had occurred. But Value 3 now read 30.

So I did a hard reboot (power off, etc.) and after it rebooted Value 3 returned to the 0 I was used to seeing.

Does anyone know what was/is going on?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Only DIRT member, if Eng Dept will allow him reveal the super secret values of the table.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well if it's a score did I medal? I mean I've never seen a number so high!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Olympic medal ! Question is which category ?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I guess "remote button pushing" isn't a sport yet.:sure:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Where is DIRT guys/gals when they need to clarify the value ?


----------

